# Gavita or nanolux DE



## patrickkawi37 (Jun 13, 2015)

i am going to buy 1 double ended setup this run an add it to my room.. The roof is about 9 feet so I am worried about height . I was thinking of getting the nanolux because of the way the ballast sits and the fact that they are cheaper than hell. I don't see much info about the nanolux but lots of positive things about the gavita. This will be for my isle rows so I'm going to need the lamp With the best output for a wide foot print . It will be replacing an adjusta wing filling a 5x6 space . Which one should I buy.. And thoughts on if I will see s noticAble difference ? Also curious if the outside plants are going to get fucked because the reflector is half the size
Of the adjusta wing. Thanks


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jun 13, 2015)

Nothing on the nanolux?


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jun 14, 2015)

I purchased both of these today.. I guess I'll be the test dummy to see which does best .


----------



## jugz420 (Jun 14, 2015)

Gavitas all the way, got 6 of em. =)

-Jugz


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jun 14, 2015)

jugz420 said:


> Gavitas all the way, got 6 of em. =)
> 
> -Jugz


What makes you think the gavita is better than nanolux ? How far do you run from canopy


----------



## Mobetta55 (Jun 15, 2015)

jugz420 said:


> Gavitas all the way, got 6 of em. =)
> 
> -Jugz


I've also heard good things about the Gavitas. I was looking into buying some but haven't pulled the trigger yet. What model are you currently using and how many do you have under each light. Curious to what the max coverage Is, also your canopy height? 
-thanks


----------



## jugz420 (Jun 15, 2015)

patrickkawi37 said:


> What makes you think the gavita is better than nanolux ? How far do you run from canopy



Youtube them amigo. from the canopy 5-7 ft at 750watts

-Jugz


----------



## jugz420 (Jun 15, 2015)

Mobetta55 said:


> I've also heard good things about the Gavitas. I was looking into buying some but haven't pulled the trigger yet. What model are you currently using and how many do you have under each light. Curious to what the max coverage Is, also your canopy height?
> -thanks


Check my Journal =) You will see a couple of videos and I show there my room and of course the Gavitas. I have the dimable ones the old and new model.. Sorry im to fukin high to remember the model hahahaha! 1000 DPE? lol

-Jugz


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 15, 2015)

Gavita (Philips) is the gold standard brand. Their prices aren't too much higher than the competition.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 15, 2015)

patrickkawi37 said:


> What makes you think the gavita is better than nanolux ? How far do you run from canopy


I think the standard for distance is around 1mm per watt. 

I have my 6/750s at about 2.75ft away running at 750w.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jun 18, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Nanolux... but
> 
> View attachment 3442683


This is racist you redneck "about a pound " douche


----------



## CouchlockOR (Jun 19, 2015)

Check out dimlux de fixtures. I can get them locally in portland or for $500 a piece. Hood/ballast/bulb. Can be computer controlled as well.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jun 19, 2015)

I bought 1gavita and 1 nanolux de . I'm swapping out the nanolux bulb with the Philips green power. We shall see what happens


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 20, 2015)

1000bulbs.com I bought four nanolux's ballast, bulbs and hoods for 1,100


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jun 20, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> 1000bulbs.com I bought four nanolux's ballast, bulbs and hoods for 1,100


The double ended ? I got mine for 375 so you got a killer deal . I bought the Philips green power bulb to replace the one that the de kiT comes with


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jun 21, 2015)

These things are like cheating . You can't even look at the light without having your vision fucked for the next couple mins . They are brighter than hell and the spectrum of light is really nice. I am very impressed so far 
I am still skeptical on the tiny ass reflector . I will get par readings next week . I am trying 5x6 spread, replacing adjusta wing 1ks


----------



## netherweed (Jun 21, 2015)

What is the scope , high output in PAR, control of temperature?? budget??
There's a new brand to for single grow tent with 1-2 lights and almost needs no ventilation because is double ended balast is actively cooled.

Cheers


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't have a par reading yet. The gavita looks brighter when you look at it


----------



## netherweed (Jun 22, 2015)

Some brands are known for their high output of par light, limitations in ur operation can be temperature, 1000 watts generate more heat then 600 watts and you don't wanna have to much heat above ur canopy, did you buy the remote with the gavitas?

When designing/setting up you operation you always wanna way in multiple factors, such as size op your growroom, options for ventilation/cooling, delta T day/night 18/6-12/12 and off course for urban grow ur powersupply. With or without co2 etc...etc...

Cheers


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jun 22, 2015)

netherweed said:


> Some brands are known for their high output of par light, limitations in ur operation can be temperature, 1000 watts generate more heat then 600 watts and you don't wanna have to much heat above ur canopy, did you buy the remote with the gavitas?
> 
> When designing/setting up you operation you always wanna way in multiple factors, such as size op your growroom, options for ventilation/cooling, delta T day/night 18/6-12/12 and off course for urban grow ur powersupply. With or without co2 etc...etc...
> 
> Cheers


The gavita does feel warmer. By hand I can assume my plants can not be any closer than 30 inches from the canopy . I only have 9foot roof so that would be an issue if I ran all gavitas in here. I didn't get the remote I didn't really see a reason to, it is pretty cool but not really necessary for my room. I did get the E series though so if I were to switch in the future I have the option of getting the controller as well. I really like the nanolux, I am hoping the par read out comes close. If it's close I will probably get a few more of the nanolux' DE


----------



## netherweed (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Pat,

That is exactly where the remote is for, your can ruin your crops running to much heat in ur operation, the remote is ur failsafe for not generating to much heat, and if that does happen the remote will turn the output down, your ladies will not stress out as much from less light intensity as burning them with to much heat. 
So beside ventilation/ airco this is ur backup..


Cheers


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 22, 2015)

Is this the diy led section? God those threads are super cool to read!!!!! Don't you guys feel smarter when your involved with those threads? Even if your on the other end of the topic? Or is that just me?


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jun 22, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Is this the diy led section? God those threads are super cool to read!!!!! Don't you guys feel smarter when your involved with those threads? Even if your on the other end of the topic? Or is that just me?


Lol mongo good times in those led threads. I'm not sure if smarter is the word that comes to mind haha. 

i really believe that the raptor8s with no glass put off more heat than the gavitas and DE fixtures . If I do well with the two this round I will swap all my lamps for gavitas or nanolux' next round.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 22, 2015)

patrickkawi37 said:


> Lol mongo good times in those led threads. I'm not sure if smarter is the word that comes to mind haha.
> 
> i really believe that the raptor8s with no glass put off more heat than the gavitas and DE fixtures . If I do well with the two this round I will swap all my lamps for gavitas or nanolux' next round.


2.5 per and your considering a change?????? Your a beast bro!!!!! Im next in line for those DE's. Im to chicken for 9 foot ceilings though. Ill get one of those tall barn Tuff Sheds. 12 foot 2 inch ceilings. Thats my 2 month dream anyways....


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jun 23, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> 2.5 per and your considering a change?????? Your a beast bro!!!!! Im next in line for those DE's. Im to chicken for 9 foot ceilings though. Ill get one of those tall barn Tuff Sheds. 12 foot 2 inch ceilings. Thats my 2 month dream anyways....


I am making it happen with 9 foot ceilings . If you get them all the way up there and stay 30 inches off you should be good . I don't run tables though so I got a little extra room. 
It's funny you said that.. I normally won't switch anything ever once it's working properly . I am
Pissed that I removed the glass from
My raptors. Hot spots like a mofo . I been pissed at myself all day about making a change when everything has been so dialed


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2015)

DE's and tables here. But with 10' high ceilings. I run my DE's at max(1150 watts).
I grow some pretty big plants. 10 plants per 4x8. The trays are about 17"' off the ground. No prob in my rooms.
I have this other room. It's my drying room, but it's setup so I can also flower in there. The plants in my main flower room actually start off flowering in that other room. Anyways, 8' high ceilings, and the trays are up just high enough to run tubing from the drains. About 8". I'm not sure how the gavitas work, but these phantom setups I use, you can detach the ballast, and voila: have remote ballast. Saves a lot of height. I can just "S" hook the hood directly to eye bolts in the ceiling.
Here's that small setup:

With these fixtures I'm running 1 light per 4'x6' area. I'm pulling 3 all day
These PARsource/phantom complete setups came with agrosun bulbs. I built some of these setups up from scratch and those ones are running Ushio Hilux gro bulbs. Absolutely zero difference.
@a mongo frog
Here's those two trays with the glue at 5.5 weeks now(shitty pic i know)


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 23, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> DE's and tables here. But with 10' high ceilings. I run my DE's at max(1150 watts).
> I grow some pretty big plants. 10 plants per 4x8. The trays are about 17"' off the ground. No prob in my rooms.
> I have this other room. It's my drying room, but it's setup so I can also flower in there. The plants in my main flower room actually start off flowering in that other room. Anyways, 8' high ceilings, and the trays are up just high enough to run tubing from the drains. About 8". I'm not sure how the gavitas work, but these phantom setups I use, you can detach the ballast, and voila: have remote ballast. Saves a lot of height. I can just "S" hook the hood directly to eye bolts in the ceiling.
> Here's that small setup:
> ...


Thats dope. And it looks like you could even raise the lamps a bit more. Thanks for the data, very helpful.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jun 23, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> DE's and tables here. But with 10' high ceilings. I run my DE's at max(1150 watts).
> I grow some pretty big plants. 10 plants per 4x8. The trays are about 17"' off the ground. No prob in my rooms.
> I have this other room. It's my drying room, but it's setup so I can also flower in there. The plants in my main flower room actually start off flowering in that other room. Anyways, 8' high ceilings, and the trays are up just high enough to run tubing from the drains. About 8". I'm not sure how the gavitas work, but these phantom setups I use, you can detach the ballast, and voila: have remote ballast. Saves a lot of height. I can just "S" hook the hood directly to eye bolts in the ceiling.
> Here's that small setup:
> ...


Fucking awesome . i want to hit that 3 number so bad!


----------



## Frazer (Jul 7, 2015)

New 600W DEs make lower ceilings ok. The 600 can mount 30-36" from the canopy, and with the flat mounted ballast it can be placed just as close to the ceiling as the remote Phantom DE.


----------



## Frazer (Jul 7, 2015)

Also, the Nanolux bulb hit 2100umol.


----------



## Healenz (Feb 24, 2016)

patrickkawi37 said:


> I purchased both of these today.. I guess I'll be the test dummy to see which does best .


Whats your final view Pat? Nano?


----------



## JG Wentworth (Feb 24, 2016)

The Nanolux features a horizontal ballast allowing you to mount higher on ceiling, has ceramic bulb holders instead of plastic (ie melting, fire hazard), can be driven at 1200w vs. 1150w, and costs $140 less than a Gavita. Why would the Gavita be a better choice? Am I missing something here?


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 24, 2016)

Healenz said:


> Whats your final view Pat? Nano?


Both are dope as fuck. I put the Philips green power bulb in my nano, I never ran the stock bulb. And from what I have heard they are including a different bulb now with that fixture.. So I can't say anything about the bulbs but the nano fixture is awesome. It gets a little higher to the ceiling than gavita and the price is a lot lower. Either one you pick you will be happy


----------



## bottletoke (Mar 18, 2016)

JG Wentworth said:


> The Nanolux features a horizontal ballast allowing you to mount higher on ceiling, has ceramic bulb holders instead of plastic (ie melting, fire hazard), can be driven at 1200w vs. 1150w, and costs $140 less than a Gavita. Why would the Gavita be a better choice? Am I missing something here?


Can anyone answer this? I plan on pulling the trigger for several gavita 1000de's but if there is something better and cost less then I'd like to know the dealio. 
Everything I find online isn't factual, anybody have real life comparisons?


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

Besides the bulb locking mechanisms and the orientation of the ballasts....thier both nearly identical. Dont know about inside components. But my bet....same or very similar. Nano is less expensive.....and wireless if that matters. And the 600 watt nano de doesnt crank past 650 watts whereas the 6/750's go to 825. I dont turn mine past six very often. I get light burn in my 6.5 - 7 foot basement. And they sumbitches get HOT.


----------



## Zackhammer (Sep 29, 2016)

Anyone get Par readings between the two? I'd like to know if they are putting off about the same amount of light.


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 16, 2016)

Any word? Par values or whatever compared to other de fixtures? 

I'm running all nanolux de 1000w but my first real grow with them. Only had 1 test grow with them so far but the yield was good and buds were great. The fixtures seem to be well made and the lights are bright.


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 16, 2016)

I just set up 6 gavita e series with the gavita master controller. And I have to say that I am very happy so far but only had them in for 6 days. Once I worked out the controller and a bit of fine tuning the room running great. There's no ac at all in this room its all cooled by fans. Here's is sum pictures of my big girls


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 17, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> I just set up 6 gavita e series with the gavita master controller. And I have to say that I am very happy so far but only had them in for 6 days. Once I worked out the controller and a bit of fine tuning the room running great. There's no ac at all in this room its all cooled by fans. Here's is sum pictures of my big girls


Nice! The hoods look almost the same as the nanos. How is your footprint? How far away from the tops to the bulbs? I started mine at like 5.5' and after the stretch they are about 3. 5'. Everything seems to be going OK so far


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 17, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Nice! The hoods look almost the same as the nanos. How is your footprint? How far away from the tops to the bulbs? I started mine at like 5.5' and after the stretch they are about 3. 5'. Everything seems to be going OK so far


I can lower the netting about a another feet just ran out of time to get it all done. They are 3 feet now from the top of the plant so I will get them just over 4 feet when I lower the netting next time.


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 17, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> I can lower the netting about a another feet just ran out of time to get it all done. They are 3 feet now from the top of the plant so I will get them just over 4 feet when I lower the netting next time.


Right on, that sounds like the sweet spot, 3.5-4.5' (3.5 I think I'd prefer depending on how many lights). I ran 2 Nanos at 3' and I was impressed with how far down the plant the buds still filled out. I didn't get any leaf burn at 3' but I figure the light spread isn't being fully utilized at that height


----------



## since1991 (Oct 17, 2016)

I have to use the Gavita 6/750 's for my 6 foot 8 inch basement. I hardly ever go past tue 750 setting. Matter of fact...i pretty much keep ot at the 600 setting. And my plants...i have to keep short as hell...but WIDE. Gavitas are bright. How in the hell people are using these newish lamps without air conditioning....is beyond me. I got 8 of them an a mini split os mandatory in all bit the dead of winter where i just blow in cold ass outside air with an inline and louvers at the ceiling of my room. Saves me big bucks not running the split in december january February and a little into March.


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 17, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Right on, that sounds like the sweet spot, 3.5-4.5' (3.5 I think I'd prefer depending on how many lights). I ran 2 Nanos at 3' and I was impressed with how far down the plant the buds still filled out. I didn't get any leaf burn at 3' but I figure the light spread isn't being fully utilized at that height


I did contact gavita support and send them details of how many lights and the size of the room I was going to use. And wow the report they sent me back was unbelievable. Going by them you must have a 10 feet high room to get the best from the lights. Going to back to my room I had to set up 2 fan controllers as I have 4 large fans if I ran 2 fans it was getting a bit warm. And if I ran 4 of them it would get way to cold. So what I did is I got 2 fans and the heater and put the on the first controller and set it 66. And then got the another controller and put the another 2 fans on it and set it 75 and its working really good


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I have to use the Gavita 6/750 's for my 6 foot 8 inch basement. I hardly ever go past tue 750 setting. Matter of fact...i pretty much keep ot at the 600 setting. And my plants...i have to keep short as hell...but WIDE. Gavitas are bright. How in the hell people are using these newish lamps without air conditioning....is beyond me. I got 8 of them an a mini split os mandatory in all bit the dead of winter where i just blow in cold ass outside air with an inline and louvers at the ceiling of my room. Saves me big bucks not running the split in december january February and a little into March.


Indeed, ac is a must! Actually, like you, I shut mine off and just have 2 6" intake fans pulling outside air and 2 8" fans for expelling the air. Works like a champion in the winter! I can keep it whatever Temps I want to the degree with the controller. Dehu heats the room when needed at lights off which allows fresh air to be pulled in during lights off which is good. Also have a volcano (or something near that name) humidifier that is more like a swamp cooler. It has a fan and blows air outwards with a puddle of water in a tray that is auto refilled to the level needed with the X2 2.5 gal water jugs it holds. So I can keep my rh at 65% or whatever I want, even when it's dry af in the winter.

If you don't mind me asking, how much was your mini split? In April I'll be installing one and I no nothing about air conditioning. My buddies brother hooks them up luckily.. Is this a good system? It's the one I'm thinking about getting, just because it's a Mitsubishi lol, I always thought Mitsubishi is a good brand but I'm not sure haha. What would it cost to install that?


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 17, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> I did contact gavita support and send them details of how many lights and the size of the room I was going to use. And wow the report they sent me back was unbelievable. Going by them you must have a 10 feet high room to get the best from the lights. Going to back to my room I had to set up 2 fan controllers as I have 4 large fans if I ran 2 fans it was getting a bit warm. And if I ran 4 of them it would get way to cold. So what I did is I got 2 fans and the heater and put the on the first controller and set it 66. And then got the another controller and put the another 2 fans on it and set it 75 and its working really good


Right on! That's great you got the Temps dialed. Yeah, 10' ceilings would be ideal, I have my lights up as high as they can go and my cieling is 9' 5". A little short but it seems to be working well. 

Here's how I have my room set up, I think all the mechanics that keep the wheels turning are in there


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 17, 2016)

The top part of the trellis frame is 3.5' from the lights, I like the frames because they let me know exactly when to super crop or train and the max height the plants can get


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 17, 2016)

Wow I wish I had all that room looks great


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 17, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Wow I wish I had all that room looks great


Thanks man, it's a blessing and a curse. I have no where to park my car now lol.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 17, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Right on! That's great you got the Temps dialed. Yeah, 10' ceilings would be ideal, I have my lights up as high as they can go and my cieling is 9' 5". A little short but it seems to be working well.
> 
> Here's how I have my room set up, I think all the mechanics that keep the wheels turning are in there View attachment 3807700


Heres how i did mine 4x6 foot print. I got 9 foot ceilings so i do what i can.


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 17, 2016)

Yes there are more importing things then parking your car lol


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 17, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Heres how i did mine 4x6 foot print. I got 9 foot ceilings so i do what i can.


Looks great


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 17, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Heres how i did mine 4x6 foot print. I got 9 foot ceilings so i do what i can.


Dude, tomato cages, genius! I fucking HATE staking plants and trellis can be a pain in the ass too, but not as bad.. I love those cages I might use the idea on a run in the future. And is that an air cooled de hood? I like the idea of that too! Plants look great as well 



bryangtho said:


> Yes there are more importing things then parking your car lol


Lmao, you got that right my man!


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 17, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Dude, tomato cages, genius! I fucking HATE staking plants and trellis can be a pain in the ass too, but not as bad.. I love those cages I might use the idea on a run in the future. And is that an air cooled de hood? I like the idea of that too! Plants look great as well
> 
> 
> Lmao, you got that right my man!


No the pic is a nanolux DE. I have some air cool hoods in the room. I just wanted to see what DE tech was all about. Im completely impressed. I did through in the phillips DE bulb in the nanolux


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 17, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Heres how i did mine 4x6 foot print. I got 9 foot ceilings so i do what i can.


They look like they would be about week 3 or there about


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 17, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> No the pic is a nanolux DE. I have some air cool hoods in the room. I just wanted to see what DE tech was all about. Im completely impressed. I did through in the phillips DE bulb in the nanolux


Ahh right on, I'm just using the nanolux bulbs atm but will be switching to the Phillips when I need to change the bulbs. They say the bulbs last a year but I don't buy that, I'm going to replace them in 8 months to be safe. Also, I have no idea how bright the bulbs should be, they are bright, but I have nothing to compare them too so I hope they are OK haha. I'm being a little outrageous, my foot prints are 5x6, 5x5 and 5x4.5, from left to right. The 5x4.5 is because my res is over there and if my room was a bit bigger, I might had run 5x6 all the way around except for the ends without cross lighting.. The cross lighting is supposed to be where it's at! If I don't get 2 lb a light I'll publicly shoot my left nut off. Then again, I might lose a nut because this is my first real run with the lights and I don't even know how good they are yet haha


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 17, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> They look like they would be about week 3 or there about


I hope mine look like that by day 25, I'd be happy. I'm at day 16 and just starting to get flower clusters. When I was running the De lights at my other pad for a test run, my buds were that big at day 20, but this run I don't think theyll be that big. My other pad was 8' ceilings and the light was 3' above, so maybe that's why.. I never had a single problem with the bulbs 3' above the plants on the test run, so I might put my lights on Ratchet ropes so I can lower them next time instead of letting the plants grow up to the light


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 17, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Ahh right on, I'm just using the nanolux bulbs atm but will be switching to the Phillips when I need to change the bulbs. They say the bulbs last a year but I don't buy that, I'm going to replace them in 8 months to be safe. Also, I have no idea how bright the bulbs should be, they are bright, but I have nothing to compare them too so I hope they are OK haha. I'm being a little outrageous, my foot prints are 5x6, 5x5 and 5x4.5, from left to right. The 5x4.5 is because my res is over there and if my room was a bit bigger, I might had run 5x6 all the way around except for the ends without cross lighting.. The cross lighting is supposed to be where it's at! If I don't get 2 lb a light I'll publicly shoot my left nut off. Then again, I might lose a nut because this is my first real run with the lights and I don't even know how good they are yet haha


I got 2 pounds 113 grams on a 5 week veg on a very low yielding fire og with 6 plants in 10 gallon pots of peat moss (sunshine#4). I just harvested my second run on the nanolux DE. This time i did 15 plants in 3 gallon pots with a 3 week veg. Basically I'm still learning the lamp, trying to get closer to 2.5-3 units with a low yielding strain. I should start trimming the 2nd run any day now.


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 17, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> I hope mine look like that by day 25, I'd be happy. I'm at day 16 and just starting to get flower clusters. When I was running the De lights at my other pad for a test run, my buds were that big at day 20, but this run I don't think theyll be that big. My other pad was 8' ceilings and the light was 3' above, so maybe that's why.. I never had a single problem with the bulbs 3' above the plants on the test run, so I might put my lights on Ratchet ropes so I can lower them next time instead of letting the plants grow up to the light


These are one week in


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Oct 17, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Right on! That's great you got the Temps dialed. Yeah, 10' ceilings would be ideal, I have my lights up as high as they can go and my cieling is 9' 5". A little short but it seems to be working well.
> 
> Here's how I have my room set up, I think all the mechanics that keep the wheels turning are in there View attachment 3807700


Beautiful room What hydro set up is that and what is the lime green stuff at the top of the pots?


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 17, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> I got 2 pounds 113 grams on a 5 week veg on a very low yielding fire og with 6 plants in 10 gallon pots of peat moss (sunshine#4). I just harvested my second run on the nanolux DE. This time i did 15 plants in 3 gallon pots with a 3 week veg. Basically I'm still learning the lamp, trying to get closer to 2.5-3 units with a low yielding strain. I should start trimming the 2nd run any day now.


Damn! I'd be so happy with 2.25 a light, actually would give myself a pat on the back and give the girlfriend a bigger allowance lmao. That's a great yield especially for low yield strains. All I grow are low yield strains as well, I have animal cookies, dosido, pre 98 Bubba and mendo Breath in flower now. The mendo is usually a good yielder for me but they filled out much different than they usually do. They usually stack nicely but this time they didn't stretch much at all and are 4.5' under the light. The rest are 3.5' under the light. I'm doing 12 plants per light in 7" pots of rockwool mini cubes


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 17, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> These are one week in


Damn those are growing like crazy! What strain is that? I can already tell it's going to pump out some massive colas, I haven't grown anything that fills out that much in ages


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 17, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> Beautiful room What hydro set up is that and what is the lime green stuff at the top of the pots?


Thank you that's much appreciated, it's a drain to waste system. Each grid has its own pump and manifold with 4 port drip heads, each plant has 1 open ended 1/4" drip line that is attached to the 6" flood and drip caps (the green things). The caps are made by floraflex and are pretty damn sweet. Each cap has 4 gravity drippers that have 4 holes, so the water is caught in the drip cap and drips out evenly through the drip holes in the cap. The pots are 7" square pots filled with rockwool mini cubes. Hope I explained it decently


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 17, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Damn! I'd be so happy with 2.25 a light, actually would give myself a pat on the back and give the girlfriend a bigger allowance lmao. That's a great yield especially for low yield strains. All I grow are low yield strains as well, I have animal cookies, dosido, pre 98 Bubba and mendo Breath in flower now. The mendo is usually a good yielder for me but they filled out much different than they usually do. They usually stack nicely but this time they didn't stretch much at all and are 4.5' under the light. The rest are 3.5' under the light. I'm doing 12 plants per light in 7" pots of rockwool mini cubes


I want to run that dosido. Did you get from northern California?


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 17, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Damn those are growing like crazy! What strain is that? I can already tell it's going to pump out some massive colas, I haven't grown anything that fills out that much in ages


Thanks man. There's some cookies kush critical mass and incredible bulk but not very happy with the bulk. As they are so very slow in the veg and wont be growing them again. The last grow the cookies kush pulled 2.2 off it and the bulk went just over a lbs


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 17, 2016)

Here's a pic of the drip caps. The work awesome for handwatering as well. I forgot to mention, the 7" pots sit in the ebb and grow buckets. It's not set up for ebb and grow, but it's easily convertible. I'm using the buckets to catch the run off from the water which is then plumbed to drain outside. I can also set a tray on top and do more than 12 plants per light (there's only 12 buckets per light, so I either gave to always have 12 plants or set a tray on the buckets to do sea of green)


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 17, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> I want to run that dosido. Did you get from northern California?


Yes sir, it's a great plant. Stretchy af though, even in veg. It's my tallest plant I have but dank! Heres a pic at 6.5 weeks in


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 17, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Yes sir, it's a great plant. Stretchy af though, even in veg. It's my tallest plant I have but dank! Heres a pic at 6.5 weeks in
> 
> View attachment 3807758


Wow!!!! So nice!!! Is that floating around north of the bay?


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Oct 17, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> I got 2 pounds 113 grams on a 5 week veg on a very low yielding fire og with 6 plants in 10 gallon pots of peat moss (sunshine#4). I just harvested my second run on the nanolux DE. This time i did 15 plants in 3 gallon pots with a 3 week veg. Basically I'm still learning the lamp, trying to get closer to 2.5-3 units with a low yielding strain. I should start trimming the 2nd run any day now.



Grow some heavy yield strain bro so we can tell what these Nanoluxes DE can do.


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Oct 17, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> I got 2 pounds 113 grams on a 5 week veg on a very low yielding fire og with 6 plants in 10 gallon pots of peat moss (sunshine#4). I just harvested my second run on the nanolux DE. This time i did 15 plants in 3 gallon pots with a 3 week veg. Basically I'm still learning the lamp, trying to get closer to 2.5-3 units with a low yielding strain. I should start trimming the 2nd run any day now.


How many lights bro?


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 17, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> Grow some heavy yield strain bro so we can tell what these Nanoluxes DE can do.


I wish I could. I don't know how.......


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Oct 17, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> I wish I could. I don't know how.......



Get some Gorilla Glue #4 clones or get some heavy yielding seeds. We need to see what those bad boy lights can do. 

Sounds like you know what you are doing with 2 lb. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Oct 17, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Thank you that's much appreciated, it's a drain to waste system. Each grid has its own pump and manifold with 4 port drip heads, each plant has 1 open ended 1/4" drip line that is attached to the 6" flood and drip caps (the green things). The caps are made by floraflex and are pretty damn sweet. Each cap has 4 gravity drippers that have 4 holes, so the water is caught in the drip cap and drips out evenly through the drip holes in the cap. The pots are 7" square pots filled with rockwool mini cubes. Hope I explained it decently


Thanks for the info. Really cool system.  Any idea what you can pull per pot? Nice job


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> Get some Gorilla Glue #4 clones or get some heavy yielding seeds. We need to see what those bad boy lights can do.
> 
> Sounds like you know what you are doing with 2 lb. Keep up the good work.


@CannabisNerd has seen it first hand me pulling 3lbs off the GG4 per phantom DE light I got. Multiple times. Someday soon here I'm gonna get a par meter and compare my lights to those nanolux i/we installed in his new growroom.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Wow!!!! So nice!!! Is that floating around north of the bay?


He's got a supposed dif cut(to be determined) than I do, but I got mine from a midnightfarms nursery. It's a beautiful cookies cut. Wish it was as rock hard as some other cookies I got, but Not that bad either


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 18, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Wow!!!! So nice!!! Is that floating around north of the bay?





Aeroknow said:


> He's got a supposed dif cut(to be determined) than I do, but I got mine from a midnightfarms nursery. It's a beautiful cookies cut. Wish it was as rock hard as some other cookies I got, but Not that bad either


I got the cut out in Patterson.
Mines gotta be different, at least they look totally different in veg , look at this floppy bastard lol. Super og looking




Freddie Millergogo said:


> Thanks for the info. Really cool system.  Any idea what you can pull per pot? Nice job


When I did ebb /flow with hydroton, bigger plants (9 per light) under a regular hps between 3-4 zips a pot, with medium plants (12 per light under regular hps bulb) 2-3 zips per plant. But now I'm using rockwool and still learning, but hoping to get around the same. If after a few cycles I'm not getting 2+ per light in rockwool I'll probably go back to hydroton. I'm new to rw but have grown in hydroton for like 10 years so there's a learning curve for sure!


----------



## since1991 (Oct 18, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Indeed, ac is a must! Actually, like you, I shut mine off and just have 2 6" intake fans pulling outside air and 2 8" fans for expelling the air. Works like a champion in the winter! I can keep it whatever Temps I want to the degree with the controller. Dehu heats the room when needed at lights off which allows fresh air to be pulled in during lights off which is good. Also have a volcano (or something near that name) humidifier that is more like a swamp cooler. It has a fan and blows air outwards with a puddle of water in a tray that is auto refilled to the level needed with the X2 2.5 gal water jugs it holds. So I can keep my rh at 65% or whatever I want, even when it's dry af in the winter.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much was your mini split? In April I'll be installing one and I no nothing about air conditioning. My buddies brother hooks them up luckily.. Is this a good system? It's the one I'm thinking about getting, just becausda Mitsubishi lol, I always thought Mitsubishi is a good brand but I'm not sure haha. What would it cost to install that?
> 
> View attachment 3807705


Mitsubishi. ...best mini split you roombuy but they are pricey. You get what you pay for with the big ticket grow room appliances. Same.with the good comercial grade dehueys. And Mitsu are the ones that first came out with them too. I think the grow store ones with quick connects are junk. My HVAC stoner buddies wont even hook them ones up. LG makes a good one too. Now i must ask...what is this humidifier you speak of? Iam very interested.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 18, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Ahh right on, I'm just using the nanolux bulbs atm but will be switching to the Phillips when I need to change the bulbs. They say the bulbs last a year but I don't buy that, I'm going to replace them in 8 months to be safe. Also, I have no idea how bright the bulbs should be, they are bright, but I have nothing to compare them too so I hope they are OK haha. I'm being a little outrageous, my foot prints are 5x6, 5x5 and 5x4.5, from left to right. The 5x4.5 is because my res is over there and if my room was a bit bigger, I might had run 5x6 all the way around except for the ends without cross lighting.. The cross lighting is supposed to be where it's at! If I don't get 2 lb a light I'll publicly shoot my left nut off. Then again, I might lose a nut because this is my first real run with the lights and I don't even know how good they are yet haha


Use a digital footcandle or lumen meter. Its not a PAR meter but the 2 are related. A fc meter...been using one for years. Its always told me when to change bulbs instead of a guessing game like time. One of the most underrated tools in a growers arsenal.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 18, 2016)

And with the new double ended hps lamps everyone is using...you can get respectable yields off all the low yielding strains which are almost always FIRE. Almost all my Sin City strains arw low yielding. But with these lamps and doing the right things in the veg room (the secret to low yielding og based gear is what you do to them inVEG)i can get them to yield decent.


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 18, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Mitsubishi. ...best mini split you roombuy but they are pricey. You get what you pay for with the big ticket grow room appliances. Same.with the good comercial grade dehueys. And Mitsu are the ones that first came out with them too. I think the grow store ones with quick connects are junk. My HVAC stoner buddies wont even hook them ones up. LG makes a good one too. Now i must ask...what is this humidifier you speak of? Iam very interested.


Right on, I'll go with the Mitsubishi then, their products have always done me well in the past. The humidifier is called a Vornado. It's pretty cheap at like $100, but don't let it fool you, it easily humidifies 350sqf, I just refill it every other day which kinda sucks, but then again I'm always in the flower room daily anyway and it would last much longer without refills if I didn't have so much fan action and the dehu going. Flower room has been at a perfect 60-70%rh for the first 2 weeks (playing around with VPD) of flower no problem. I'll be getting one for the drying room as well because I don't like how other humidifiers blow out steam, I don't want that steam stuff anywhere near my bud, the Vornado just raises the rh, no steam. Easy, simple and effective. It uses evaporative humidity


----------



## since1991 (Oct 19, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Right on, I'll go with the Mitsubishi then, their products have always done me well in the past. The humidifier is called a Vornado. It's pretty cheap at like $100, but don't let it fool you, it easily humidifies 350sqf, I just refill it every other day which kinda sucks, but then again I'm always in the flower room daily anyway and it would last much longer without refills if I didn't have so much fan action and the dehu going. Flower room has been at a perfect 60-70%rh for the first 2 weeks (playing around with VPD) of flower no problem. I'll be getting one for the drying room as well because I don't like how other humidifiers blow out steam, I don't want that steam stuff anywhere near my bud, the Vornado just raises the rh, no steam. Easy, simple and effective. It uses evaporative humidity
> View attachment 3808454


Nice...and thank you. I need a good Humidifier also. Playing with VPD is a smart idea. Eapecially with co2.


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 28, 2016)

Dimlux Kristen said:


> High everyone  I am a rep from Dimlux lights. I would like to know if any of you have had the opportunity to use our lights and what your experiences are. I am here to learn from the community and assist in any way I can. I appreciate any information given that pertains to my inquiry. Thanks so much!


No I haven't but just had a quick look and they do look very good


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 28, 2016)

Dimlux Kristen said:


> Yes they are incredibly efficient! If you have any questions please ask me


You have any grow pics under them?


----------

